# red tail cats



## critter4life198 (Feb 16, 2006)

lookin for some redtail cats. please let me know if you have some.


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

I don't know if this helps but in stevens point they have a baby red tail for like 30-40 bucks.

It's in scales and tails, kind of far away lol.


----------



## lochness (Jan 10, 2006)

wow not one but you're looking for *some* - you DO know they grow to 4 feet in length? - http://www.liveaquaria.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=929&N=0

**

this is one of those fish whose sole purpose for even STILL being in the aquarium trade is an obvious $ greed objective - they should be banned sans places like actual Public Aquariums or private purchases with proof of proper tank size and reinforcements.


----------



## Fishnut2 (Jan 18, 2005)

I agree Lochness. Anything less then a 300 gallon tank, don't even consider one. And that size tank will eventually be too small!


----------



## IloveCichlids (Jul 11, 2005)

My LFS has 2 of them and they are both about 2' in length, Huge!


----------



## zenyfish (Jan 18, 2005)

300 gal is probably too small ... I'd say a small swimming pool.


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

SOme people had them in a 300 gallon, pretty cramped though.

Another guy had one in a 600 gallon, still sort of not enough space but enough to house it. Will post the pic later if I find it, pretty awesome.


----------

